# Venturing Into Waterdeep



## windman68 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm DMing in Faerun for the first time in which my group is planning on going into Waterdeep to catch a ride to the Moonshae Isles. As we all know, WD is a big place, and I'm looking for some ideas that may help me along in their exploration. If you could share some of your experiences here or have any suggestions that I could use, I would greatly appreciate the assistance.


----------

